
Big Changes Underway in the Climate System? - rb2e
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/news/2015/changes-in-climate-system
======
rb2e
There is a longer PDF linked below this article with more detailed
information[1].

Wasn't sure what would be the better link. The PDF or Summary.

[1][http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/media/pdf/8/c/Changes_In_The_Cli...](http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/media/pdf/8/c/Changes_In_The_Climate_System.pdf)

